# Test aptitude



## cathdesl (5 Jul 2016)

Je veux entreprendre les démarches d'enrôlement moi aussi 
Vous avez tous lair A savoir de quoi le test A lair en maths est ce que c'est possible d'en savoir un peu plus  ? Si quelqu'un veut m'écrire en privé où je ne sais quoi 
Je suis nouvelle ici 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## emilien (22 Jul 2016)

Si tu veux t'enrôler commences par faire ta demande en ligne. 
Pour ce qui est du Test d'Aptitudes, il y a un test pratique sur le site des Forces, tu vas pouvoir avoir une idée de ce que c'est!


----------



## cathdesl (23 Jul 2016)

Je l'ai fais la semaine passé et meme mes papiers sont compléter finalement 
J'attends seulement pour les tests maintenant 
Je vois bcp de gens les coulées 
Et il paraît que le test sur internet n'est pas très représentatif 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## krimynal (23 Jul 2016)

lorsque tu rentre dans le local pour le test daptitude , la premiere chose quil te dise est :

"vous ne devez en aucun cas divulguer les information par rapport a ce test" 

Donc fais les pratique , sa donne une bonne idee , et fais le test


----------



## cathdesl (24 Jul 2016)

Ok Lolll je vois ahaha 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Abiyangu64 (24 Jul 2016)

C'est assez semblable à ceux disponibles sur le site,  juste un peu plus difficile. Avec beaucoup de pratique tu devrais y arriver facilement. Pour ma part je les ai pratiqués à plusieurs reprises et je m'étais même téléchargé des applications sur mon cell pour améliorer mes compétences aérospatiales et mathématiques... Au final sa c'est vraiment bien passé! Bonne chance


----------



## cathdesl (24 Jul 2016)

Mathématique comme quoi des divisions et multiplication !? 
Te souviens tu dès application qui ton été d'une bonne aide ? 
Sa me stress ces tests la 
[emoji28] 
Merci 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## emilien (25 Jul 2016)

C'est sûr que ce n'est pas exactement représentatif du test réel mais ça donne une bonne idée de ce que comprend le test. Pour ceux qui l'on coulé, j'en fais partie, je peux envoyer ma demande demain pour obtenir ma reprise. Ne t'en fais pas (même si que je suis moi-même craintive pour ma reprise)! Comme c'est indiqué sur le site, le test réel comporte beaucoup plus de questions: première partie 15 questions 5 minutes pour répondre et la deuxième 30 questions 15 minutes pour répondre (je ne suis plus certaine qu'il y a une autre partie, je ne me souviens plus). Je te conseil donc de pratiquer tes aptitudes spatiales(les patrons défaits) comme dans le test pratique, tes maths et les analogies verbales. 

Si tu as besoin de sites internet pour te pratiquer, fais-moi signe, je peux t'en envoyer plusieurs.


----------



## cathdesl (25 Jul 2016)

Oui svp
Merci beaucoup  



Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cathdesl (25 Jul 2016)

Bonne chance pour ta reprise  


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cathdesl (22 Aug 2016)

Demain mon test [emoji16]


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Marie92 (8 Sep 2016)

Et puis ton test cathdesl?  [


----------



## cathdesl (8 Sep 2016)

Jai reussi mon test aptitude 
Jai mon test physique le 15 sept et Jai mon entrevue et mon test médical le 3 octobre  



Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cathdesl (8 Sep 2016)

Marie92 said:
			
		

> Et puis ton test cathdesl?  [


Et toi ou EN est tu?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Marie92 (9 Sep 2016)

cathdesl said:
			
		

> Et toi ou EN est tu?



Moi j'attends des nouvelles à savoir si je suis sur la liste de mérite! J'ai passé tous mes tests et envoyé mes derniers papiers médical cette semaine


----------



## cathdesl (10 Sep 2016)

Oh cool donne moi des nouvelles Cest sur que oui [emoji2]


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## will398 (16 Nov 2016)

es ce quelqu'un a eu une offre en plus d'un mois


----------



## Marie92 (19 Nov 2016)

will398 said:
			
		

> es ce quelqu'un a eu une offre en plus d'un mois



Pas encore d'offre, mais ça devrait pas trop tardé, je suis sur la liste des mérites  [


----------

